# Please Take This Tivo Humax Series 2 Dvd Recorder



## BigMike14 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like to sell my tivo humax series 2 DVD recorder with lifetime subscription. Slighty used in box with all the accessories. Looking for $200 or best offer. Shipping not included.


----------



## BigMike14 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cmon guys this Tivo humax was used only twice. Plus it has lifetime tivo subscription. DVD player and recorder. 40 hr. Still have original box. I do not want to put this item on eBay. Please lets make a deal. Thank you.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BigMike14 said:


> I would like to sell my tivo humax series 2 DVD recorder with lifetime subscription. Slighty used in box with all the accessories. Looking for $200 or best offer. Shipping not included.


When you say lifetime you mean the TiVo Basic lifetime all of those came with right? Not the full version that would have been a few hundred dollars extra?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

None of the humax dVD/DVR came with basic lifetime like the Toshiba and Pioneers did. 
Humax only has full or no lifetime.


----------



## BigMike14 (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in Long Island NY. Zip code 11010. I bought the unit from Best Buy in 2006. Paid $300 for the Tivo Humax and about $325 for the lifetime service.
I used the unit about 2X. It is still in the original box.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BigMike14 said:


> I live in Long Island NY. Zip code 11010. I bought the unit from Best Buy in 2006. Paid $300 for the Tivo Humax and about $325 for the lifetime service.
> I used the unit about 2X. It is still in the original box.


Have you tried putting it on Craigslist yet?

This website probably *is* the best place to find those most likely to fully appreciate what you have to offer, but that also makes us pickier about exact models and features and besides, we've probably already gotten what we want.


----------

